# It may not be "great", but for some reason, I love it.....



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay, I know this sounds like another "guilty pleasures" thread, but not exactly.

I would like to see if other people have certain compositions that are perhaps not very well known, or generally considered to be lower-tier items in their particular composer's catalog, that for some reason strike a chord with you. Everytime the needle drops, or the CD starts to spin on this piece, your reaction is "oh good..I love this!"

I would like to start off with:

*Mendelssohn - Piano Quartet in C minor, Op 1*

Youthful Mendelssohn often appeals to me, for some reason, but this work fascinates me particularly. It's one I always want to crank up the volume on, much to the dismay of my co-workers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

So, you are beginning to understand my stance on "greatness"?

That is, what purpose does it serve to place things in tiers. Sure, like everyone else, I think of things are better or worse than other things. Unlike a number of people who post to TC, I don't think that way of thinking is helpful, so I try my best to ignore its blandishments.

"Oh good, I love this" is sufficient, I think.

As for compositions that are not very well known, that seems a very different kind of category.

Otherwise, in re the Mendelssohn, you just need to get some different co-workers.

Otherotherwise, I often think of Janáček's _Osud_ in this kind of situation. Operas are often less well known that other works, but even people who know and love _Příhody lišky Bystroušky_ or _Káťa Kabanová,_ don't know _Osud._

And, since I've brought it up, I guess that means I should also mention the Mackerras recording in English. He's usually so reliable with Janáček, but this one's a real stinker. A terrible performance.

Either of the other two recordings are fine. I prefer Jílek's, but Albrecht's is also fine. They're different. I'm glad to have both.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not really sure what the conventional thinking on this work's greatness is, but I'll go ahead and mention Tchaikovsky's "Grand Sonata" for piano. According to Bachtrack it's getting a couple performances this year, and an Amazon search reveals that there are more recordings of it from the last decade than I'd expected. But it's not the warhorse it once was, I'm sure anyone would agree.

Here's Richter: 




Now that it's on my mind, though, I think I'll add a more recent performance to my collection!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ravel's Bolero. I like the tonal colors. And there are not one but two saxophones. So shoot me.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Chopin - Andante spianato & Grande Polonaise Brillante

The Andante is typical Chopin lyricism, almost like a nocturne. And the Polonaise is a ton of fun. It's one of his more popular works, but I don't think it would be ranked among his best, especially if it's the version with orchestra [usually it's just played piano solo because the orchestral accompaniment is so light]. But I listen to it nearly once a month


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for participating, all. 

It's interesting, we've had four works mentioned, and they're all in different genres - chamber, opera, instrumental and orchestral.

(Whoops! I see a fifth - it's a different genre as well, if you take the version with orchestral accompaniment.)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

If I love it, it is by (my) definition great. Subjectivity rules, baby.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> If I love it, it is by (my) definition great. Subjectivity rules, baby.


hence "great" - in quotation marks, (meaning someone else's definition of "great")


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

some guy said:


> So, you are beginning to understand my stance on "greatness"?
> 
> That is, what purpose does it serve to place things in tiers. Sure, like everyone else, I think of things are better or worse than other things. Unlike a number of people who post to TC, I don't think that way of thinking is helpful, so I try my best to ignore its blandishments.
> 
> ...


Haven't heard it in years, but when I did, I liked it (one of the old Parliament (?) reissues, but I forget the artists.)


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Some don't agree that Shostakovich's symphonies are all that great. I love them. That's great!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok, I'll admit that I enjoy listening to Beethoven's 9th. I know that it's "overrated" and it really isn't a "great" piece at all - actually, it's downright horrific, a real stinker - but, well, I just _can't_ help liking it. _*Sorry!!!*_


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I like a lot of the musical travelogues - the pieces, mostly written in the 19th century, by a composer who obviously enjoyed his stay in Scotland, Italy, Spain, or whatever. Some of these are great by anybody's standards - like Mendelssohn's Hebrides Overture. Others are just a lot of fun, despite some shortcomings. My favourite in that category is Tchaikovsky's Capriccio Italien.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I love Finlandia. Every time I hear it, I want to rise and shake off the Tsar's yoke. But then I recall that Mother Russia gave me the Russian Easter Overture. I'm so torn.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

My OP certainly left the door open for a lot of well-known, but sometimes disparaged works, to be used as examples. I can't complain about that.

But, personally, I would find it a little more interesting to hear about pieces that are not well-known, as in my own original example. Doesn't anyone have examples that fit this criterion a bit more?

I'll give another one, myself, while I'm at it.

A work that I find really agrees with me, but that is not at all well-known, let alone held up by others as an example of "great" music is *Vitezslav Novak's - Lady Godiva*. And, yet, the themes are memorable for me and I find the orchestration to be perfect.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

How's this: Prokofiev--_Overture on Hebrew Themes_? Or _Toccata_, Op. 11. Hard to decide how far into the weeds we should go--here on TC, there are always people who have heard whatever.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

Piston's _Incredible Flutist_ ballet.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Yoshimatsu - I usually don't like washy, new-agey neo-romanticism. But for some reason Yoshimatsu's music hits my nostalgia button hard. Though, I still would never include him in a list of the "greatest" composers ever, or whatever such list.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Shostakovich's Polka from _The Golden Age_ for solo piano. This always makes me laugh.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Some don't agree that Shostakovich's symphonies are all that great. I love them. That's great!


Speaking of Shostakovich symphonies - I recently purchased my first ever - the 10th! I quite like it, will definitely get around to the others .


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't encourage me. There are dozens of pieces I've championed in the past and I'm likely to wear out my welcome.

I often enjoy works with themes that sound almost familiar but aren't, such as *Reinecke's Symphony No. 2, movement 1*. That opening theme seems so familiar I might have said it's derivative - but of what exactly?

Here's another example with a seemingly familiar opening theme, *Anton Rubinsteins' Piano Concerto No. 5*.

Edging a bit more toward the present day, *Salonen's Wing on Wing* is astonishing for merging a (slightly surreal and monotone) lecture from a famous architect with the sounds of a newly discovered deep sea fish and captivating wordless soprano. I'm always a sucker for the latter. There are places wherein the soprano soars to dizzying heights only to let us plunge into the depths in a disorienting rapid segue. I absolutely _love_ this piece! The rest of the album is quite worthwhile too in my opinion.

Enough for now.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Weston said:


> I often enjoy works with themes that sound almost familiar but aren't,


Really? How can you take it? I actually get quite agitated and have to listen to whatever it sounds like. I remain irritable until I do!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

mstar said:


> Really? How can you take it? I actually get quite agitated and have to listen to whatever it sounds like. I remain irritable until I do!


It's because I can't quite identify what it sounds like. it only _sounds like_ it sounds like something else.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

Henri Herz's Piano Concertos. Musical confetti, but I personally find a sparkling and charming quality in them that I enjoy.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am not going to say 'I love it' (because I don't know it well enough yet), but I do enjoy:

Mahler Lied von der Erde Rattle/Birmingham with Seiffert & Hampson


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> I am not going to say 'I love it' (because I don't know it well enough yet), but I do enjoy:
> 
> Mahler Lied von der Erde Rattle/Birmingham with Seiffert & Hampson


If Das Lied von der Erde is not a great work, I don't need any great works in my life.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

This symphony in C by Leopold Kozeluch gives me more of an adrenaline rush than any other symphony from the classical era, at this particular point in time at least.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

violadude said:


> Yoshimatsu - I usually don't like washy, new-agey neo-romanticism. But for some reason Yoshimatsu's music hits my nostalgia button hard. Though, I still would never include him in a list of the "greatest" composers ever, or whatever such list.


Man, I know what you mean, but I will say that my most recent to Yoshimatsu's 5th kinda left me a little more uncertain than usual. I think I like his quiet moments best.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I am a great fan of Arriaga's three string quartets. He wrote them at 19! And then died, sad to say. All are on YouTube.

Arriaga also wrote an opera, "The Happy Slaves." Evidently there were such. Most of the opera is lost, but the overture survives and is quite nice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Krakowiak thing by Chopin is fascinating. 
As amateur pianist I tried it once but it's almost impossible to follow the orchestra /


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> I am not going to say 'I love it' (because I don't know it well enough yet), but I do enjoy:
> 
> Mahler Lied von der Erde Rattle/Birmingham with Seiffert & Hampson


Das Lied von der Erde is one of the compositions of Mahler I like most.I suggest that you listen to a performance with Janet Baker ,James King and the Concertgebouw orchestra - Haitink.It is a very good recording and there is Klemperer with Ludwig,Walter with Ferrier and many others.































There are many options,the one with the Orchestral Songs would be my choice.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

traverso said:


> Das Lied von der Erde is one of the compositions of Mahler I like most.I suggest that you listen to a performance with Janet Baker ,James King and the Concertgebouw orchestra - Haitink.It is a very good recording and there is Klemperer with Ludwig,Walter with Ferrier and many others.
> View attachment 77928
> View attachment 77929
> View attachment 77930
> ...


No Klemperer?
That's the one I wouldn't be without :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> If Das Lied von der Erde is not a great work, I don't need any great works in my life.


Perfect! But I'd "improve" it anyway, like this: "I don't need any great works in my life. I don't need Das Lied von der Erde to be "great" for it to be important to me."

Oh, I should do thread duty, too.

Berlioz, _Benvenuto Cellini._ Berlioz is probably the most famous composer whose output is largely unknown, still. The situation is much better today than it was fifty or sixty years ago and more, but still. _Benvenuto Cellini_ rarely ever gets mentioned. Rarely ever gets performed.

It's gotten huge crowds here in Barcelona recently, probably because the set and staging are by Terry Gilliam. At least that's a way to get people into the building. And once they're there, maybe the magic of this most magical piece will be able to work its um magic on them. And Terry's sets are pretty spectacular.

It's my favorite opera from the 19th century. And that, I hope you know, is saying a lot. For one, using the word "favorite" always makes me break out in hives. Time to break out the old antihistamines, I guess.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Schubert's 1st piano sonata, D 157.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

Pugg said:


> No Klemperer?
> That's the one I wouldn't be without :tiphat:


I think you overlooked it Sir, but I mentioned Klemperer as well.:tiphat:
Janet Baker is in my opinion in Der abschied an ideal choice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

traverso said:


> I think you overlooked it Sir, but I mentioned Klemperer as well.:tiphat:
> Janet Baker is in my opinion in Der abschied an ideal choice.


I hold my head in shame :tiphat:


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

I can think of a lot of pieces that are maybe not that great (in any case not really sure of what great means) but I love, but let's keep it short. Delius Sea Drift, Bernstein Chichester Psalms, Barber Violin Concerto, Dukas La Peri


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Gottschalk: Bamboula 
Mozart: Symphony No. 6
Alkan: Concerto de Camera #3
Ewazen: Concerto for Violin and Strings
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia
Elfrida Andree: Piano Quintet
Ades: Arcadiana
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet

There are many, many others but I'll end with one that might not belong since I think it's much better than often given credit for here.

Mozart: Eine Kleine Nachtmusik


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Maybe like R. Strauss' Serenade for winds, which I used to like listening to.

Another early-ish piece that I like is Howard Hanson's 1st Symphony. The dirge in the 3rd movement is pretty ehhh, however.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> If Das Lied von der Erde is not a great work, I don't need any great works in my life.


I was referring to the performance! This is one of the ones with two male singers, and of the few such versions, this one appears to be widely disliked.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's an oft ignored masterpiece I love. The Haydn Symphony No. 40, movement 2 sounds very nearly baroque to my ears, or at least rococo. I love the way horn(s) subtly play counterpoint to the theme.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I know these kinds of 20th century political propaganda pieces written by Soviet composers back in the day are considered little more than formulaic trash, but I've always really liked Prokofiev's 'Zdravitsa'. Luckily (in this case), I don't understand Russian so the words are completely lost on me which means i can just enjoy the music.
By the way, I like Shostakovich's 12th too


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Some of George Lloyd's symphonies, particularly the 11th.
Shostakovich's 11th symphony.
Peter Maxwell Davis' _Carolisima_


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Delius Violin Concerto and Legende for Violin and Orchestra
Berwald's Symphonies
Great favourites of mine and perhaps fit the bill


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Michael Tippett's _Midsummer Marriage_
The libretto is rather clunky but the music definitely is gorgeous.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Okay, I know this sounds like another "guilty pleasures" thread, but not exactly.
> 
> I would like to see if other people have certain compositions that are perhaps not very well known, or generally considered to be lower-tier items in their particular composer's catalog, that for some reason strike a chord with you. Everytime the needle drops, or the CD starts to spin on this piece, your reaction is "oh good..I love this!"
> 
> ...


Mozart's early symphonies including several of those that could not be attributed to him with 100% certainty. These are colorful great little gems.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This almost forgotten piece bring me joy, not every day but regular


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Everything I like is great


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Everything I like is great


I like the modesty :lol:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A virtually unknown piece I listen to regularly for a quick pick-me-up is *Herbert Howlls "Penguinski."* It's short and lots of fun without being saccharine, featuring vague overtones of Shostakovich in his lighter moments without quite so much cringe-worthy silliness. Perfect for me.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Becca said:


> *Some of George Lloyd's symphonies, particularly the 11th.*
> Shostakovich's 11th symphony.
> Peter Maxwell Davis' _Carolisima_


Oh, absolutely. I really enjoy George Lloyd's 11th 

Also, people can be very sniffy indeed about Khachaturian's over-the-top and bombastic 3rd symphony, but I enjoy it. Okay, it's not great music, but it's great fun!


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

techniquest said:


> I know these kinds of 20th century political propaganda pieces written by Soviet composers back in the day are considered little more than formulaic trash, but I've always really liked Prokofiev's 'Zdravitsa'. Luckily (in this case), I don't understand Russian so the words are completely lost on me which means i can just enjoy the music.
> By the way, I like Shostakovich's 12th too


One of my favorite pieces.

I guess if you have lots and lots of professional composers writing lots and lots of propaganda music, at least _some_ of it has to be okay, right?


----------

